# I want to be the Fist of Goodness



## Bill Mattocks

But I don't want to fall into a dinner party.






[video=youtube_share;Lo2hyWYOV6g]http://youtu.be/Lo2hyWYOV6g[/video]


----------



## ShudoMom

My husband and I have laughed over this commercial every time it comes on! 

"If you take karate, you'll want to use karate"...


----------



## shesulsa

Lmao


----------



## WC_lun

My wife and I laugh when we see it as well.  Bill, I suggest just not running along roof tops...and maybe forego the spandex depending on how physically fit you are


----------



## Bill Mattocks

WC_lun said:


> My wife and I laugh when we see it as well.  Bill, I suggest just not running along roof tops...and maybe forego the spandex depending on how physically fit you are



Oh, I definitely should not wear spandex.  And I definitely would anyway.  No shame.


----------



## Big Don

When you fall into a dinner party, they *have to* feed you, don't they?


----------



## sfs982000

Lmao!


----------



## Sukerkin

:chuckles:  Tres amusant


----------



## Omar B

Big Don said:


> When you fall into a dinner party, they *have to* feed you, don't they?



Nobody else is gonna eat glass filled food right?  Frankly, that's the punishment for breaking through the roof and ruining the dinner, eating said ruined dinner.


----------



## kungfu penguin

i want to be the leg of justice  or the elbow of good  the knee of integrity  etc...


----------



## Takai

The things I miss not having TV service. That is hilarious!


----------



## grumpywolfman

That commercial is so funny! It reminds me of the capture of the legendary, elusive, 'cocaine ninja' - whos feats were the stuff of urban legend. Here's the clip


----------



## elder999

I want to be the Iron-Sociopath of Occasionally Righteous But Indiscriminate Violence.

yeah.


----------



## Rich Parsons

I look for you when I eat dinner!


----------



## tayl0124

I will be the fist of goodness for Halloween this year.  Bill, please don't post it on facebook.


----------



## Omar B




----------



## Carol

tayl0124 said:


> I will be the fist of goodness for Halloween this year.  Bill, please don't post it on facebook.



But how do you look in spandex?


----------



## tayl0124

The costume turned out okay.  Nothing spectacular.  Maybe I will try to find a photo and post one.


----------



## arnisador

ShudoMom said:


> "If you take karate, you'll want to use karate"...



I want to use Karate!


----------

